# Again tractor front tires wearing faster



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

Since my front tires are wearing faster than my rears, can I put snow tires on the front and keep the ag tires on the rear? 12.4-24 fronts and 18.9-30 rears on a jd5101. Metalpless 8-13 on the front, eblings 16 on the rear.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Peak Roofing said:


> Since my front tires are wearing faster than my rears, can I put snow tires on the front and keep the ag tires on the rear? 12.4-24 fronts and 18.9-30 rears on a jd5101. Metalpless 8-13 on the front, eblings 16 on the rear.


It should be no problem. I seen Neige running that set up in is you tube videos. Also seen other set up like that


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

As long as the height of tire is very close to the same it will work great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So far so good on ours. 2 seasons I think.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My tractors go through front tires (turfs) twice as fast the rears. My b series fronts last 4- 5 hundred hours. I just replaced the fronts on my l3540 they had 1200 hours on them.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do you run in 4wd all the time?, might be why


----------

